# Missing T4 Slip



## LinuxMint

Hello,

I am missing a T4 slip for a previous year's tax return. Now before anyone tells me to contact the CRA, I have already contacted the CRA. They sent me the T4 slips they have on file. Obviously, a past employer has not submitted a T4 for me.

I left this employer on bad terms and I don't live in the same province any more. I really don't want to try to hunt this employer down either, as it was just a private business and they may not even be in business any more (they were very angry when I quit without notice, but they also promised me 40 hours a week but always gave me 30).

Will I catch hell if I submit my return without a T4 from this employer? I only worked for them for 3-5 weeks and only for about 150 hours maximum.


----------



## marina628

Was he withholding income tax from you?Legit biz account paying you?


----------



## LinuxMint

marina628 said:


> Was he withholding income tax from you?Legit biz account paying you?


 It was a lady and her daughter. They operated two gas stations. Whether they still operate them or not, I don't know. It's for a large and recognisable gas company though.

Sorry, I suppose that I gave the wrong impression the way I stated things. What I mean is that I wasn't an employee of the corporation, just an employee of the franchise operator, and who knows if they still operate it.

I'm surprised that I'm not getting many responses. Is this not a common occurrence???


----------



## marina628

When you have employees you are required to collect income tax ,cpp and EI.The company also has to pay a share of EI and CPP.Very serious if you do not remit these fees.
Our accountant miscalculated CPP on my husband's year end bonus and when we filed T4 they sent us a bill for the shortage $116 and a small interest and penalty.When we paid it they then sent us revised T4 .
If you know what you made maybe call CRA and see what they advise you to do .They are probably in better position than you to track down Employers.


----------



## MoneyGal

Common enough that CRA tells you exactly what to do at this link: 

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/slps/menu-eng.html

*What if you do not have your slip?*

If you have to file a return for 2011, make sure you file it on time even if your slip is missing.

If you know that you will not receive your slips on time to file your return, or you do not receive them, attach a note to your paper return stating the payer's name and address, the type of income involved, and what you are doing to get the slip. Use any stubs or statements you may have to calculate the income you have to report and any related deductions and credits you can claim. Attach the stubs or statements to your paper return. If you are filing electronically, keep all of your documents in case we ask to see them.


----------



## LinuxMint

I guess that I should call the CRA first and confirm that they don't have any more T4 slips for me, and then I will have to try to contact this employer.


----------



## OptsyEagle

> Originally Posted by marina628
> 
> Was he withholding income tax from you?Legit biz account paying you?





LinuxMint said:


> It was a lady and her daughter. They operated two gas stations. Whether they still operate them or not, I don't know. It's for a large and recognisable gas company though.
> 
> Sorry, I suppose that I gave the wrong impression the way I stated things. What I mean is that I wasn't an employee of the corporation, just an employee of the franchise operator, and who knows if they still operate it.
> 
> I'm surprised that I'm not getting many responses. Is this not a common occurrence???


Your not getting the responses because you are not answering the return questions. I suspect the reason marina628 asked if there was withholding tax was to determine if perhaps your employer considered you self-employed. If they did, they would not withhold tax and also would not submit a T4.

So again, do you recall if this employer withheld any tax on your behalf or CPP or EI contributions, etc.?


----------



## LinuxMint

Oh, sorry.

I do not believe that this employer withheld tax on my behalf. I certainly didn't request for them to withhold tax. (I have never requested for an employer to withhold tax).

_(EDIT 2013: I didn't know what I was talking about ^ up ^ there. I understand better now. Obviously every employer withholds tax unless someone is considered to be a contractor.)_

You make me wonder if I ever even filled out a tax form for that employer upon hire. I certainly can't remember now, and I no longer have any pay information. I just don't know.


----------



## OptsyEagle

Sounds like your employer considered you a self-employed contractor. Most likely they should not have, but in any event they probably will not submit a T4. If they did, they would be subjected to penalties for late remittance of withholding tax, CPP and EI premiums.

For the short amount of work you did, if you know how much you received (or can look it up with your bank records) just put it into "other employment income" and be done with it. If CRA ever gets a T4 and reassesses your taxes, just file a T1 Adjustment to explain that the amount in question was put on the "other employment income" line due to the fact that no T4 was received. With that, it is unlikely you will experience any future problems, penalties or costs.


----------



## LinuxMint

Greetings,

I'm bumping this old thread of mine. I'm actually just finally working on getting this old income tax return finished. A lot happened last year and I put the project on the back burner for a surprisingly long time. Anyhoo...

I was able to figure out - by looking at my bank account - exactly how much I was paid by this employer. They paid me less than $800.00. It was a gas station that I worked at. That part is all clear now, thankfully! But now I get to line 5345 on the Netfile form titled: "Income with tax withheld at source." Oh dear... I can't imagine that a gas station would consider someone to be a self-employed contractor. Should I put the amount in this box or should I leave it blank? If I leave it blank I assume that I'll have to pay more tax.


----------



## LinuxMint

marina628 said:


> If you know what you made maybe call CRA and see what they advise you to do .They are probably in better position than you to track down Employers.


 That sounds like the best option for me now probably...


----------

